# only 1 tuner working hdvr2



## DPETRO (Sep 25, 2006)

I have an hdvr2 receiver that one tuner works fine and the other tuner pixels on most channels. I have confirmed it is in the receiver.(switching cables) Any ideas??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

It happens (and it's almost always an HDRV2, but I don't know if that's statistically significant). It's happened to me and quite a few others around here. My only suggestion is to sell it or use it as a single tuner unit (assuming it's tuner 2 that has failed). 

BTW, the "as a single tuner unit" clause is intended to modify both "sell it" and "use it"


----------



## DPETRO (Sep 25, 2006)

Yea, But I Am Looking For A Fix Not A Replace.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't know what to tell you. I don't believe you can just buy a tuner somewhere (certainly not Radio Shack or anything). Assuming you could, it would take considerable skill to replace it. I don't think there are any shops you can take these to and have them worked on. It's well past any manufacturer's warantee. If you get DirecTV to replace it, they will almost certainly send you an R15. I know it's not the answer you want, but it is what it is.

This is getting to be a somewhat common problem (at least as far as the forum is concerned). It's unfortunate because, while it's nearly trivial to fix a failing hard drive or even a power supply, this particular fault is nearly impossible to fix.

Best thing is watch everything you need to watch (I've got one last movie on my own failing HDVR2 I need to get around to) and then move on. It's not completely without a secondary market, since it could be hacked to be used as a thin client for a good box on a network (doesn't need any tuners for that).


----------



## DPETRO (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow thats a depressing answer. I will press on. Thanks anyway for your time.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

You could always replace the motherboard on the unit .... google for places that sell them... I think weaknees sells the boards.


----------



## DPETRO (Sep 25, 2006)

So the mother board has the tuners on it? Thats an idea, I got my upgraded hard drive from them.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

If you just get a replacement, rather than repair it, you could re-use the bad tuner one as an unsubscribed MRV unit. You don't need ( or want ) an unsubscribed unit to connect to the antenna anyway, since it's only going to let you view what's already recorded on a subscribed DirecTiVo. (This is the thin client use referenced above )

So for about the same amount of $$ as a new motherboard you could get a replacement from ebay and have a unit you can network with it as well.


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

ping said:


> It happens (and it's almost always an HDRV2, but I don't know if that's statistically significant). It's happened to me and quite a few others around here. My only suggestion is to sell it or use it as a single tuner unit (assuming it's tuner 2 that has failed).


Someone else on another thread in this forum said the same thing about HDVR2. As an owner of two HDVR2s, I'd like to know if this happens more than on an SD-DRV40 (I have both HDVR2s and SD-DVR40s). Is this problem a defect limited to HDVR2s? Or is it something that happens to all Series 2 Tivos but happens more frequently on HDVR2s?


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Doomster said:


> Someone else on another thread in this forum said the same thing about HDVR2. As an owner of two HDVR2s, I'd like to know if this happens more than on an SD-DRV40 (I have both HDVR2s and SD-DVR40s). Is this problem a defect limited to HDVR2s? Or is it something that happens to all Series 2 Tivos but happens more frequently on HDVR2s?


All the info we have is anecdotal, so we can't really draw meaningful conclusions, statistically speaking. Almost every time I see someone complain of a failed tuner, it's an HDVR2. What does that mean, though? Are HDVR2 more susceptible? Are there just more of them than other Series2 units? Am I biased to notice those threads because of my own failed HDVR2? Is it because HDVR2s tend to be older than the other Series2 units? Who knows.

Anecdotally, my HDVR2 had a failed second tuner and my in-laws' HDVR2 had a failed second tuner. My DSR6000 is just fine after nearly six years. My R10 is just fine after however long that's been (I bought it when it first came out).

On the other hand, think about how many HDVR2s there are out there. This issue probably affects a fraction of a percent of them (if it didn't we'd hear a whole lot more about it, I think, especially around here).


----------



## DPETRO (Sep 25, 2006)

I checked on e-bay and there seems to be alot of used units failry cheap. That might to be the way I will have to go.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

I unplugged my S-Video output, switching to composite, and it fixed my failing Tuner2. Give it a try.


----------



## DPETRO (Sep 25, 2006)

All you did was unplug the s-video?


----------



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

DPETRO said:


> I checked on e-bay and there seems to be alot of used units failry cheap. That might to be the way I will have to go.


Be careful.

Ask questions to the seller BEFORE you buy.

I bought one used that had defective RCA outputs. I tried sending him email about it but he woudln't reply to any of my emails complaining about it. Unfortunately, I had already given him a good feedback BEFORE I installed the Tivo (I bought it and because I was busy, I didn't set it up for 3 weeks after I received).

I bought another one that had a broken remote control. He never mentioned that in his EBay listing (and I didn't ask him about it even though I asked him about a lot of other details).

A third one I bought is the one that seems to be "fragile". Not sure if it's the Tivo or just the HDs I'm using.

Two others I bought were great - no problems encountered with those.

If I were you, I'd contact the seller on EBay, ask questions about if the Tivo works now, if the outputs in the back are working, did he ever open the box (if he didn't, you can be more confident he didn't tinker around and break something), if the remote works, etc.


----------



## DPETRO (Sep 25, 2006)

great advise, I will be very carful if I get one on e-bay.


----------



## mfryd (Nov 8, 2005)

I am curious as to what hard drive you have in the HDVR2 with the failing second tuner.


I have two HDVR2s with the failing second tuner problem. Both units had been upgraded with Maxtor DiamondMax 10, 300GB drives. These drives tend to run hot and use lots of power. 

I wonder if these drives just put too much stress on the system? I wonder if the problem will go away if I switch to a lower power drive.

I now use Western Digital 320GB hard drives. They use les power, and the HDRV2's run much cooler.

P.S. I have had good luck buying units on eBay. I find DirecTV's policy on acess cards varies with the rep you happen to get on the phone. I activated three units, one rep made me get a new card. One rep allowed me to use the card that was in the unit (even though it had previously been on someone else's account), one rep allowed me to swap in a card from one of my old non-DVR receivers.


----------



## DPETRO (Sep 25, 2006)

I took out the s-video and that worked!!!!!!   Thank you so much :up: 
The picture seems the same to me. All I know is that I have no more pixeling.

I recently got an upgrade hard drive from weaknees but I had the problem before that.

I wonder why it worked?


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Yikes! I was using s-video and it would never have ocurred to me to try it without. It's inactive now so I don't think I could really test this theory at the moment. When I finally get tired of the R15 maybe I'll try it in the bedroom (where I'd use RF channel 3). What an odd "fix".


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

I've never tried switching to composite either, but my HDVR2 is in temporary use - I may be able to run another cable but its a bit of a pain.


----------



## MsPoo (Sep 27, 2006)

DPETRO said:


> I took out the s-video and that worked!!!!!!   Thank you so much :up:
> The picture seems the same to me. All I know is that I have no more pixeling.
> 
> I recently got an upgrade hard drive from weaknees but I had the problem before that.
> ...


I have a DVR 616F which started pixeling. I am wondering if I have the S-video card removed my problem will be resolved without buying another unit.
Thanks


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

DPETRO said:


> All you did was unplug the s-video?


Yes, seems to be some short happening while using the S-video. Switched to composite and it works now. This is a secondary TV used by the kids, so quality of S-video is not essential. Dual tuners is essential.

I just happened to stumble on this while trying to diag the bad tuner2 issue. I forget how/why I happened on this, but I did. Gald I could help out.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

rmassey said:


> Yes, seems to be some short happening while using the S-video. Switched to composite and it works now. This is a secondary TV used by the kids, so quality of S-video is not essential. Dual tuners is essential.


Many TVs have better filters than the DTiVo, so in many cases, the composite picture will be as food or better than the SVideo picture.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

Finnstang said:


> Many TVs have better filters than the DTiVo, so in many cases, the composite picture will be as food or better than the SVideo picture.


Actually, I run the signal thru an Onkyo 898 AVR and it upconverts all composite to S=Video. Looks fine to me.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Finnstang said:


> Many TVs have better filters than the DTiVo, so in many cases, the composite picture will be as food or better than the SVideo picture.


Not true. The Y and C are separate in the stream and need to be combined to make a composite signal. They are then separated again in the TV. No matter how good the TV is at doing this, it will never be as good (and certainly can't be better) as if you had kept them separate all along.

What you describe is why *laserdiscs* look better on newer TVs using composite instead of s-video (since the video signal on a laserdisc is composite).

Of course, the minor distortion caused by using composite is insignificant compared with the problems the original poster was experiencing.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I started having intermediate pixelation problems on one tuner of an HDVR2. I remembered reading about unplugging the S-video connection so I gave it a try. It has been working fine for the last two days.

Thanks to RMASSEY for this tip.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

glad I could help


----------



## lwbecker2 (Mar 23, 2003)

mfryd said:


> I am curious as to what hard drive you have in the HDVR2 with the failing second tuner.
> 
> I have two HDVR2s with the failing second tuner problem. Both units had been upgraded with Maxtor DiamondMax 10, 300GB drives. These drives tend to run hot and use lots of power.
> 
> I wonder if these drives just put too much stress on the system? I wonder if the problem will go away if I switch to a lower power drive.


I had the problem with just the stock 40 Gig drive. So it developed even without upgraded drives.


----------



## lwbecker2 (Mar 23, 2003)

das335 said:


> I started having intermediate pixelation problems on one tuner of an HDVR2. I remembered reading about unplugging the S-video connection so I gave it a try. It has been working fine for the last two days.
> 
> Thanks to RMASSEY for this tip.


I tired that unplug the S-Video trick too, and it didn't fix the problem for me.
Tuner 2 still would drop to no signal at all intermittantly.


----------



## blksnake (Oct 5, 2002)

lwbecker2 said:


> I tired that unplug the S-Video trick too, and it didn't fix the problem for me.
> Tuner 2 still would drop to no signal at all intermittently.


Switching to the composite output greatly reduced the breakup of the signal for me. It still happens, but far less than before.


----------



## back2future (Sep 30, 2002)

It makes no sense that pulling the S-video cable would have any impact on the pixelation/macro-blocking. It sounds like the recordings are bad, not just a problem playing them back. And even on live TV, the output is really a playback of the 30 minute buffer. And why does it seem to be predominately the 2nd tuner? Does it also seem like there's a rash of recent failuers?

I'm very interested because my HDVR2 has started doing that over the last month. I thought maybe the hard drive was going, so I replaced the hard drive which didn't fix the problem. And just two days ago I ran guided setup and disable the 2nd tuner, by telliing it I had only one cable in. That seems to avoid the bad recordings.

In my case at least, The problem appears to be that the recordings are bad which indicates it is related to something going wrong BEFORE the signal is recorded. The signal to the output S-video and composite is generated from playing back the recording. 

I guess I should be glad it wasn't tuner 1 that failed. Does anyone know where there might be schematics to these units? I'd take a crack at a little poking around if I could find a schematic.


----------



## infotekt (Dec 5, 2002)

I've got this same problem too and it started about a month ago for me. It seems like this 2nd tuner on the hdvr2 problem has come about for everyone at the same time. Kind of strange. Unplugging the S-video cable didn't help.

I initially thought my hard drive (2 year old upgrade from weaknees) was going bad and bought a new drive and did the copy myself this time. Was sadly disappointed when the problem didn't go away.


----------



## back2future (Sep 30, 2002)

Between this bad tuner issue and the other where the latest updates are causing issues with DTiVos, Can we start a conspiracy theory that DTV has change their signal in order to cause the DTiVo tuner to not function correctly? The reason being to induce us holdouts to switch to their DVR?


----------



## TenaciousDDS (Sep 25, 2003)

i too have an HDVR2 that, about a month or so ago, started having the same pixellation/signal problems on the second tuner.

someone on another thread--can't remember what thread and i can't seem to find it again--suggested disconnecting the composite connections (just like others in this thread have suggested disconnecting the S-video connections) to remedy the problem.

i kept my S-video, disconnected the composites, and since then i have had no issue with pixellation or the like. whether this continues is yet to be seen, but it certainly seems to be working for now.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## OaklandJB (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi 
I'm not sure how to link postings, but I have another post under my name OaklandJB if you're interested.

After lots testing, I verified that the INPUT 2 is bad on my Philips DSR/7000 Series 2 box.

I only use the composite connections, so I can't remove the S-Video...

But, I just tried the 'restarting from the menu' and OHMYGOD! It has stopped pixelating, for the moment anyway. I wonder how that is different from just unplugging it. 

Anyone know?

I hope my problem stays fixed. If it reoccurs, I'll try restarting again.

Thanks.
JB


----------



## TenaciousDDS (Sep 25, 2003)

still a week in, and no new pixellation problems.

it seems as if removing one of the inputs from the DVR solves the problem. (as i've stated in my previous post, i had my HDVR2 connected via both composite and S-Video, and i have 2 coax connections to the dual tuner satellite inputs).

removed the composite connections (keeping the S-Video) and since then, have had no pixellation problems--and the pixellation, which had rendered numerous shows unwatchable--have sinced ceased.

keep you fingers crossed that this continues....


----------



## gclifft (Jan 9, 2004)

rmassey said:


> Yes, seems to be some short happening while using the S-video. Switched to composite and it works now. This is a secondary TV used by the kids, so quality of S-video is not essential. Dual tuners is essential.
> 
> I just happened to stumble on this while trying to diag the bad tuner2 issue. I forget how/why I happened on this, but I did. Gald I could help out.


Totally awesome advice - fixed my problem right away! My S-video cable had been hooked up for years w/o any issue, although I did just recently hook up a second set of RCA cables (my original configuration was one set of RCA lines and one S-video cable). Regardless its working fine now. Thank you!


----------



## kedeg (Jan 18, 2007)

My HDVR2 was pixelating even though I have never used s-video anyway. If the picture goes screwy, I just manual restart the system and that fixes the problem for a while.


----------



## misterjerte (Feb 10, 2007)

I just tried it right now and it worked on my Bedroom TiVo!!

I had been using only one tuner due to the pixelation problem. After I enabled the 2nd tuner and checked the sattellite signal it was still going off on tuner 2 for sat 119 transponder 23. I then unpulgged the s-video and signal on tuner 2 came back and was steady.


I don't know why I didn't find this thread last week. I ended up getting Directv to send me one of their HD DVRS with new antenna for $99. We'll see how well that unit works, have not seen much good news on it.


----------



## Quank (Dec 27, 2002)

I just want to pile on my graditude to rmasey for finding this out!

I recently rehacked my Tivo and rewired my whole AV system when this started happening. At first I thought it was the cableing like everyone else. Maybe I messed up something while doing the hacks (static charge while the case was open?) There were too many variables to sort it out. Well, this thread took care of it!

In my case, I has both sets of composite outputs used (one to a VCR for dubbing and one to an AV repeater to an upstairs TV). I also had the S-Video feeding the television in the home theater setup. Bummed out that I may have to live with composite, I simply unplugged the RCAs going to the VCR. I've only once dubbed something to VHS and now that I can pull shows to my PC for DVD burning, I'll probably never do it again. 

Just like someone said, it's like a light switch when you unplug said wire. In my case, simply going from 3 of the AV outputs being used to using 2 of them did the trick. I'm not sure why going from S-Video to composite seems to work for many of you. Maybe your tuners are further along in their life cycle and that tiny bit of extra drain the S-Video does is too much. Maybe in 6 months I'll have to do the same thing, but at this point, it works.

Thanks!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

If one of my HDVR2s ever develops this problem I'd love to spend some time troubleshooting/experimenting with the electronics to find out _exactly_ what the issue is!


----------



## mzgig (Jul 26, 2003)

It's absolutely unbelievable! I was having the terrible pixel problem too on Tuner 2. Bought a new hard drive - same problem. Bought a replacement TiVo from Ebay, but before it arrived, I read this thread and asked Dan T fi I should try RMassey's suggestion. After disconnecting the cable, pixels were gone. Forced it to record shows simultaneously, no pixels. Live TV, no pixels. I don't understand why this solved the problem, but sure wish I had read this thread before investing $$$ in the new hard drive and replacement TiVo. Thank you RMassey!! You're a genius, I believe


----------



## The Bird (Mar 31, 2001)

Ok this is great news, but I need 2 outputs (surround sound & TV). Are there any devices that can make 2 outputs from 1 without losing picture or sound quality?


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

> Thank you RMassey!! You're a genius, I believe


Many thanks guys.  So glad I have helped here and can give back a little to TCF members. Please pay it forward :up:


----------



## The Bird (Mar 31, 2001)

Thanks for the advice. The surround sound input is for both a/v and the TV connection is a sony modulator both require composite a/v inputs. 

Looks like I'll need the radio shack item you linked. I was hoping for a 1x2 for less $ since I will need 2 of them. (have 2 HDVR2's) or I can loop the a/v out of the receiver into the modulator but this would require the receiver be on all the time (I think).

Does anyone know how bad the loss is, just using a non-powered splitter for both a/v?


----------



## Zarquon (Dec 21, 2001)

Chalk up another person who just got saved! My second tuner was going flaky, and I unplugged the s-video, and solved it. Incidentally, it has been wired with both for years, no problems. Weird how it just happened. 

Someone earlier on this thread mentioned they didn't understand how this could help, since the recordings are screwed up, and unplugging the output shouldn't matter. All I can think is, the output of the s-video is wired a little close to the second tuner input, and the output is causing noise on the 2nd tuner input; not sure how or why it happens over time...maybe dust build up? Insulation breakdown? Who knows, but it worked for me. Thanks!

Mine is a Samsung SIR-4080R (Upgraded to bigger disk).


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

goony said:


> If one of my HDVR2s ever develops this problem I'd love to spend some time troubleshooting/experimenting with the electronics to find out _exactly_ what the issue is!


Heh... hoisted by my own petard.

My HDVR2 is exhibiting these symptoms and no S-Video is involved.

Attached is a diagram of my home setup using a 4-position video selector switch.

If in position "1" (DTivo --> TV) all is fine on both tuners, but if I turn on my DVD Recorder and select position "4" (DTivo --> DVD Recorder --> TV) then tuner #2 really starts crapping out.

I verified this by putting the same program on both tuners and jumping back and forth between them... the picture on tuner #2 was horribly pixelated and blocky.

I went into the setup screen where you can view the transponder readings and I picked one with a decent signal - transponder #26 (both #1 and #2 showing 85%) and the #2 display would keep dropping to 0, then back up to 85%, back to zero, etc - just like a yo-yo. As soon as I would push the button on my video selector and go back to postition #1 (DTivo and TV only) everything would go back to normal.

Everything is running off of the same power strip, protected by a UPS.

Maybe this weekend I'll have time to pull the lid on the box and look around inside and think long and hard about all of this.

I'm also convinced that people at DirecTV are probably aware of this failure mode (too many people reporting this problem to be a fluke) but I don't expect them to acknowledge it in any way whatsoever.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Unfortunately the switch from S-video to composite didn't work for my R10 

I only use it as a back up to my HR20 or when we need 3 tuners and I haven't needed it in awhile, but it still kind of sucks. It's probably 2 years old. I wonder if D* will replace it with an R15 for free.

*Nevermind. I did a restart and it actually worked! Now I have both tuners back! Thanks all!!!*


----------

